# OH MY GOSH!!!! IT'S HERE!!!



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://woodbarter.com/forums/woodbarter-2015-spring-auction.108/

THE SPRING AUCTION IS HERE! 
THE SPRING AUCTION IS HERE!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


_*The auction will begin at 6PM CDT on Thursday, February 26 and end at 6PM CDT Sunday, March 1, 2015. 
*_
http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/cst-to-est-converter

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

But why? It's NOT spring!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought Spring arrived on March 20th? Either way, WOOT!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2015)

From Greg's thread about the spring auction being held this winter:

_If you have any questions or comments please ask them in this thread so everyone can have the benefit of the discussion. _

Unfortunately, it is a closed thread. And it is winter. And gelid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd rename it to the Winter auction since we won't be having one in the spring. Heck might as well call it the 2020 Summer auction. If we're going to be off, let's be WAY off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> _If you have any questions or comments please ask them in this thread so everyone can have the benefit of the discussion. _
> 
> Unfortunately, it is a closed thread. And it is winter. And gelid.



@woodtickgreg is that thread supposed to be open or closed? . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

54 degrees here- It is spring here and luvin' It.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> 54 degrees here- It is spring here and luvin' It.


- 4 degrees here my dog just stuck to the pole it was peeing on go ahead rub it in ----dam drywallers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2015)

The rules are closed, but people can start new threads with their donations, then they will be locked by Barry, Marc or myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2015)

It's spring in my mind and that's all that really matters, lol.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> - 4 degrees here my dog just stuck to the pole it was peeing on go ahead rub it in ----dam drywallers




Rubbing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Rubbing
> 
> View attachment 71488

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Rubbing
> 
> 
> Duck said:
> ...



I agree. I can't stand the image Mike put in our heads of him rubbing himself. That's just gross. Just goes to prove the saying "dirty  man" has a very good reason for existing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 15, 2015)

i just went outside drove my snowmobile a hundred yards check my game cam for the yotes that are here nightly trying to eat my kittys. i had me glove of for 30 seconds and i swear i got frost bite . damm its brutal out there. screw all that back inside .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> But why? It's NOT spring!!
> 
> View attachment 71459


When it gets to 52 degrees here it will be considered summer  I will have the AC on at that point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2015)

72 here

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> 72 here
> 
> View attachment 71533



Is that Shasta Tom?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Is that Shasta Tom?



Yep


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Yep


 I love the road that comes from Kalamath falls to Weed on the north Side of Shasta- You can see the lava flows and almost reach out and touch the Mountain. Probably a Nasty road this time of year.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> 72 here
> 
> View attachment 71533


Jerk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2015)

Shorts and tshirt down here.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2015)

14 here - far from being spring!

Going to have to come up with something for the auction! (And see about setting aside some fund too so I can bid on something.)


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2015)

_*The auction will begin at 6PM CDT on Thursday, February 26 and end at 6PM CDT Sunday, March 1, 2015. 
*_
http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/cst-to-est-converter


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2015)

That's today folks!!!!


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That's today folks!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2015)

Is everybody back on daylight time already? I cant keep track, AZ don't play that....


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Is everybody back on daylight time already? I cant keep track, AZ don't play that....


Good question. I believe daylight savings time changes this weekend.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Is everybody back on daylight time already? I cant keep track, AZ don't play that....



March 8th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2015)

its not spring
its not daylight saving time.

so, the winter auction starts 6:00 pm CST...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2015)

It don't matter when it starts, Just that last 30 seconds when it ends so you can snipe!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

